# Demanar o preguntar



## Slump

Hi ha qui diu que preguntar és un castellanisme i que cal dir demanar. Quina de les dues formes penseu que és més recomanable fer servir en un text literari?


----------



## ernest_

Qualsevol de les dues.


----------



## gvergara

Però _demanar _no significava _pedir _mentre que _preguntar _vol dir el mateix en ambdues llengües?


----------



## Dymn

Actualment la majoria de catalans fem servir _demanar _només per a "pedir", però pel que tinc entès l'ús antic englobava tots dos significats, i _preguntar _és un castellanisme (normatiu, per això). Utilitzar _demanar _per a "preguntar" no em sona arcaic però, i crec que es manté prou bé en altres dialectes, com en mallorquí.


----------



## germanbz

Diamant7 said:


> Actualment la majoria de catalans fem servir _demanar _només per a "pedir", però pel que tinc entès l'ús antic englobava tots dos significats, i _preguntar _és un castellanisme (normatiu, per això). Utilitzar _demanar _per a "preguntar" no em sona arcaic però, i crec que es manté prou bé en altres dialectes, com en mallorquí.



Haria d'aclarir que una paraula entre en la llengüa a partir d'un vell prèstec d'altre llengua no la convertix en un "castellanisme". Preguntar apareix ja en textos del segle XVI i ve del castellà com un fum d'altres paraules venen de l'occità, del francés o de l'italià.  El convertir eixe prèstec en el concepte actual de "castellanisme" com un element al.lié i estrany a la llengua, com es fa amb un bon grapat de paraules em sembla absurd. Fins al punt que he vist assenyalar de "castellanismes" paraules que ixen repetides moltes voltes en obres tan "castellanes" com el Tirant lo Blanc.


----------



## Dymn

germanbz said:


> ve del castellà


Llavors és un castellanisme, no té retop:

*castellanisme*
m. [LC] [FL] Element lingüístic d’origen castellà introduït en una altra llengua.

Igual que una paraula que ve de l'occità és un occitanisme, del francès gal·licisme, de l'italià italianisme, etc. Jo no soc responsable que la gent faci servir la parauleta per a dir "element lingüístic ... que no és correcte, ni acceptable". La meva definició de "castellanisme" (i la del diccionari), és purament descriptiva. Fins a quin punt hem d'acceptar els castellanismes és un tema a part, però en aquest cas concret t'avanço que em sembla perfecte que _preguntar _sigui normatiu.


----------



## Penyafort

Al meu parer, és un exemple de castellanisme perfectament acceptable per la seva antiguitat, la freqüència d'ús i la distinció que ofereix respecte del verb demanar. Em presenta menys dubtes que no _buscar_, per dir-ne un altre d'antic. Ara bé, tampoc no hauria d'ocupar tots els àmbits del verb demanar. És a dir, no hauria de ser un equivalent exacte de la diferència que fa el castellà entre _pedir _i _preguntar_. A l'intèrfon, dir "Qui pregunta?" en lloc del tradicional "Qui demana?" em continua sonant postís. També em sonen ben diferents _demanar per algú_ i _preguntar per algú_. Jo limitaria el preguntar català a quan realment el que s'està fent és una pregunta que exigeix una resposta.


----------



## RIU

Sóc jo que tota la vida ho he entès malament que quan truquen a la porta es diu _qui mana_?


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

RIU said:


> Sóc jo que tota la vida ho he entès malament que quan truquen a la porta es diu _qui mana_?



No, per què? És molt normal. A Lleida, coloquialment, diem "mane?". Però en cadtellc també hi ha el "mande", avui en día considerat vulgar, amb un ús similar. És a dir, que no crec que sigui una deformació de "qui demana", sino un ús particular de "manar".


----------



## Penyafort

RIU said:


> Sóc jo que tota la vida ho he entès malament que quan truquen a la porta es diu _qui mana_?



Jo amb manar el que he sentit és _*Què mana?*_ Però podria ser també. Ara, jo aquest manar l'entenc més aviat com "voler".


----------



## tenienteramires

"Pregunta" i "preguntar" són castellanismes ben antics. Tradicionalment es diu "qüestió" i "demanar" i, damunt, són paraules que encara es diuen i no costa gens usar-les.

Jo ni escriuria ni diria "pregunta" o "preguntar", sempre "qüestió" i "demanar", fins i tot en registres informals. 

En català, com en francés i italià, diem "demanar" per a tot, mentre que els castellans diferencien entre "preguntar" i "pedir".


----------

